# help id this



## Hardline (Sep 10, 2013)

few pictures of some wood i cut, i have a few ideas of what is is but cant settle on any. osage orane, pear, and plum ive been told too. was pulled up in a fishing boats nets from south shore of LI. most likely been sitting in the mud for some time in about 150 feet of water. the wood is very very hard and heavy and stained my hands dark purple just from hanlding it. there was no bark on the log and after it was cut it went from a natural look to deep orange within a few hours.
any help will be great, thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2013)

The color in the second pic is similar to osage and what lettle sap and bark I can see also looks similar - and although I never seen grain patterns in osage _quite_ like that, it's not different enough to rule it out. It's curly too! Being deadhead wood though the color isn't going to look just like it came out of a forest. Sorry cannot say with certainty. Maybe someone else can and if you can get a closeup and clear end grain shot that might also help.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 10, 2013)

My vote is for osage, cause it looks like it, and cause of it's reputation for decay resistance, was likely used for something around the water in it's past.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 10, 2013)

It's beautiful whatever it is. Nice find.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 10, 2013)

Sure is a good find and I'm going to hang on to it. I'll get an end view of the grain up soon. And of course pics of the finished product


----------

